# Tesla powerwall



## sspan (Jul 21, 2017)

NEC 408.36.D Require plug-in type breaker or lug that are backfed and used to terminate field installed ungrounded supply conductors shall be secured in place by additional fastener device.
This requirement doesn't apply to Solar Inverter per 705.12.D.5 because solar inverter will power down when utility power are lost.
My question is the backfed breaker from Powerwall, do I need additional locking device per 408.36?


----------

